# 1977 Seiko Sq 4004



## gapagriff (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello, I have a Seiko Quartz SQ 4004 that was gave to me new back in 1977. I am hoping someone can help me with locating a band which somehow I no longer have. The watch case is polished and the dial is satin with Japan 0903 8029r below the six o'clock mark. On the back it says 0903 8089 and the serial number is 690753. The original band was a combination of brushed and smooth stainless as I remember and the ends of the band were flat on top with a curved piece on the underside to keep it tight at the end of the band and to fill the pin area void. Is there anywhere that I could find the right band or a band that would be close? Does anyone know the band number I should be looking for?

Thank you for any help,

Gary


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Like the one on the right?










EDIT: if it is, search ebay.fr with this query "Montre vintage Seiko SQ Quartz Bracelet acier 4004 Aiguilles Date". You can get a bracelet and the a watch (spares) for peanuts :derisive:


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Did it look anything like this? Mine says 0903 8029T below the six o'clock mark


----------

